# Mahindra 4500 rear axle seal



## 1Mad Dog (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a 4500 2wd with a leaking rear whee seal. I am trying to remove the axle housing but can not get the housing out of the center section. Is there something that needs to be removed on the inside to allow the housing to be removed? Can anyone advise?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Mad Dog, welcome to the tractor forum.

On my Ford 3610 tractor, I pull the end retainer off the axle housing and the axle assembly slides out of the housing. The axle seal is right there. 

You are going to need a manual for your Mahindra 4500. You can get a service/repair manual from Bill's Tractor, Jensales, SSB Tractor, etc., on the internet.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you saying the axle housing won't break free from the main housing or it's loose but simply won't come off? If it's the latter then this diagram may shed some light on the situation.

https://parts.mahindrausa.com/dealerview/illustrationview.aspx

While the diagram may not be exactly to scale, it appears to me the diameter of the bull gear splined onto the axle shaft may be too large to fit through the opening. This means it would first need to be removed from the inside in order for the axle to then be removed. If this is indeed the case, then having a manual covering the procedure would certainly be a wise choice.


----------

